# Scripts and apps that FreeBSD users created



## unbalancedskunk (Oct 29, 2022)

Hi its me again. I wondered the scripts of people and github, gitlab etc. account.


----------



## patmaddox (Oct 29, 2022)

patmaddox - Repositories
					

patmaddox has 155 repositories available. Follow their code on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 30, 2022)

GitHub - tux2bsd/freebsd-update-probe
					

Contribute to tux2bsd/freebsd-update-probe development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## shepper (Oct 30, 2022)

The forum has an entire thread on 'useful scripts'
Thread 737


----------

